# Alpine White E82 BMW 123d (M-sport) Sport + edition



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

I got carried away the other night following a quick foam down and shampoo...

Thought I'd share my pictures with you. I have dropped them to 198kb (filesize) but the high-res pictures look much cleaner and sharper.

**If anyone is in the North-East area and would like a mini-photoshoot please give me a shout?**
Also please feel free to like & share my Facebook page, as I do wedding photography and would be greatly appreciative of any support.
















I hope you like them .

Cheers for looking,
Dodge.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

wow, that's a lot of pictures...

Nice car :thumb:


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

V3nom said:


> wow, that's a lot of pictures...
> 
> Nice car :thumb:


I know.. sorry about the number of pics.. lol


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Your love about the car is evident from the sheer amount of pics.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

very nice .. could do with a few more pics though


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Whoops.. Gonna calm it down and delete some. lol


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning car and great pics.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Really nice pics!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking 1 series and great photos.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Superb kid.
What's the difference with a sport+?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

really nice pics


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Tremendous pictures. Where abouts in the NE are you? Once I get my car back I maybe keen.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks shamazing Dodge! You have some propper skillz in the photo department!

Did the mrs' 123d @ the weekend & took some pics, no where near as good as yours mind!

http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327461


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great car and great gloss.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great photos and a great looking car 👍


----------



## Dodge_Gowans (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I must admit I really do like this forum and its members. 



Phillloyd said:


> Superb kid.
> What's the difference with a sport+?


Sport plus edition is just like the M sport but you get black mirrors, boston leather with blue stitching and some other options thrown in.
I checked it on www.howmanyleft.co.uk and there's only 133 in this country but I think its mainly a BMW thing to shift them because the new 1er was out (hatchback) so sales of the coupe will have dropped. The coupe is being replaced by the 2 series soon.



AS_BO said:


> Tremendous pictures. Where abouts in the NE are you? Once I get my car back I maybe keen.


Thanks AS_BO, I'm in Sunderland area but would love to get some shots done. I love photography mate, so I'd travel (within reason) lol.



jay_bmw said:


> Looks shamazing Dodge! You have some propper skillz in the photo department!
> 
> Did the mrs' 123d @ the weekend & took some pics, no where near as good as yours mind!
> 
> http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327461


 Thanks Jay!! Top stuff.
The Mrs' car is looking sweet like, bet she's over the moon? haha


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just seen these over on Baby BMW. As I said there, love motor and colour combo, looks mint!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great car and pics there


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good. Like the pictures


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Dodge_Gowans said:


> Thank you everyone!! I must admit I really do like this forum and its members.
> 
> Sport plus edition is just like the M sport but you get black mirrors, boston leather with blue stitching and some other options thrown in.
> I checked it on www.howmanyleft.co.uk and there's only 133 in this country but I think its mainly a BMW thing to shift them because the new 1er was out (hatchback) so sales of the coupe will have dropped. The coupe is being replaced by the 2 series soon.
> ...


Awesome dodge, I'm in Washington pal so not far at all! Where did you take those pictures?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work, the 1 series coupe looks some much better than the hatchback.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a nice looking car


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks the business Dodge. Good skills. Nicely specc'd also


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

You can never have too many pictures of a nice car


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Lovely looking car awesome photos too mate


----------



## John K (Jan 28, 2011)

great pics , keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning pictures


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice motor this ! I've seen it parked just up the road from hetton comp


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice photos and car! What kit do you use in terms of camera/editing etc?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

car looks insane. i love the 123. I've often thought about getting one, but in love with the S5 i have, next time you are planning a day out with the camera count me in pictures are awesome.


----------



## ChrisMS19 (May 18, 2012)

Pictures look awesome!!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks stunning.
I want one :thumb:


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn... good photos, fancy coming to clean my 135i and do some shots? 

Also I saw those photos on Babybmw before it died, and I just knew it was a DW members car.


----------



## RabRS (Sep 8, 2013)

Photos are brilliant. :thumb:


----------

